# Olliegator!!!



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

<3 I think she likes it!!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness the cuteness!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

She's dressed up for Halloween, a few days late! Her costume is "Alligator." Or possibly, "Hedgehog consumed by alligator, plotting her attack on his intestines."


----------



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

I like the "hedgehog consumed by alligator, plotting attack" lol!!!! Wish I had received this before Halloween!!!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

The nice thing about Halloween (and the Halloween photo contest) is that it comes around the same time every year. You've got oh-so-much time now to plot locations, perfect lighting, the idea photo-shoot for your Alligator Hunter Hedgehog costume!


----------



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

I love it!!!!!!


----------

